# Collectable or not?



## gsc811 (Oct 4, 2011)

Greetings All! 
Another newb seeking insight from those who know. 
Economy has me on the verge of having to sell a like new (less than 50 rounds fired) 1988-89 Italian produced (PO9219F-S) 92F-S in original plastic carry case with (2) 15 round clips, and brass + plastic brushes. 
Is this old enough to be considered a ‘collectable’ item or would it just be considered slightly used?
I hate thinking of selling it but I may have little choice soon.
Any help is appreciated!
GSC


----------



## epiper (Aug 5, 2007)

Very, very slightly used.


----------

